# have experience with Weimaraners? training issues



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Since training with Sage has been so great and we're headed to advanced class my brother who owns a 15month Weimaraner (spayed female if that helps) is asking me for advice. He is a stubborn boy who will only ask for a real trainers help if he really thought he had a problem.

Anyway the dog "Gabby" is a very sweet happy girl. She does know sit, down, stay, she knows come but I'm not sure how reliable she is with it, and a few show tricks. She is TERRIBLE about greeting she is just SOOO EXCITED and jumps all over you and she barks at everything the wind, a car door down the block...everything. She has also peed daily in her crate while my brother and his fiance are at work...no potty in the house other than in the crate. 

For greeting I have advised him to work on a park it or wait (advised him to teach wait...he's using stay as a wait command) while he can answer the door and a sit to be petted, ignore jumping completely (he's been saying off when she does it and then trying to hold her in place so she can't jump)

For the barking I've told him to redirect teach watch me/focus and to teach quiet

For peeing in the crate I told him to get something specifically made to clean up pet urine (currently uses soap and water) Also told him to look for a forum for Weimaraners









Does that sound good? I've never had to correct a longstanding bad behavior before and I'm not sure if different methods are needed for Weimaraners (i've heard they can be very stubborn)

thanks for any advice you can lend


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

definetly needs a neautrilizer for the pee - almost any pet shop should have it. soap and water won't work - the smell is still there.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

you can use white vinegar to neutralize the smell of urine as well. One trick with a jumping dog is #1 of course dont touch the dog, turn your back and take a backward step into the dogs space. this will force the dog to move and all feet should hit the ground. He shouldnt speak to her at all unless all feet are on the ground.

How long is she crated for? where did the dog come from? If this is a pet shop dog, he may have a difficult time housebreaking since so many of those dogs are puppy mill dogs. He should make arrangements to come home at lunch and let the dog out, or have someone come and let out the dog periodically. 

Working obedience will help a lot.....he should work with her at least 30 min a day doing obedience. This will get her in the habit of looking to him for direction. practice makes perfect!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Betsy...How long is she crated for? where did the dog come from? If this is a pet shop dog, he may have a difficult time housebreaking since so many of those dogs are puppy mill dogs. He should make arrangements to come home at lunch and let the dog out, or have someone come and let out the dog periodically...


She is crated from 9:30am to 3:30pm...she is more than capable of holding it longer. My brother is convinced it is an acting out thing.

He purchased her from a breeder in Indiana. This was the 2nd litter they had done. They talked online and met halfway and picked up a pup the breeder thought suited them best. Thats all I know of the breeder. She was 8 wks old at the time.

thanks for the advice so far guys


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Poor Gabby - weims make lousy "pets", somehow people just don't realize how much energy these dogs have, unless she's getting 2-4 hours of activity a day, she is going crazy ... hopefully they can get her into daycare or a serious hiking dog walker program + training classes: she is not going to just "settle down"








NILIF will help but they also tend to be sensitive dogs so finding a trainer that's experienced with weims would likely be the greatest help.
Could he contact local breed clubs or a breed-spedific rescue & ask for trainer referrals


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote:She is crated from 9:30am to 3:30pm...she is more than capable of holding it longer. My brother is convinced it is an acting out thing


I'm convinced it's a stress thing! 
Can they set up a webcam & monitor what she does while they're out? 
How much exercise does she get before being crated? what do they do after she 'gets out' (hopefully he can just dump the crate outside for cleaning up later - he does need to just ignore the crate peeing).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AltoPoor Gabby - weims make lousy "pets", somehow people just don't realize how much energy these dogs have, unless she's getting 2-4 hours of activity a day, she is going crazy ... hopefully they can get her into daycare or a serious hiking dog walker program + training classes: she is not going to just "settle down"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They chose a weim in part because of the high energy. Gabby does get a TON of exercise (walks, jogs, fetch, tug, and even after they are tired and she's not she gets some treadmill time...I think they only use it on rainy/cold days) She is also very much a lap dog.

I know they could easily afford daycare/trainers but don't see these things as a terrible problem that requires them. I'm getting ready to have the what about when you have a baby talk with him...which hopefully will work.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Be sure and have them check for a UTI infection. This can cause problems with the bladder.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If they're meeting her energy requirements, then they need to look at training ie giving her a job to keep her mind busy.

I'd also be wondering if she's developing separation anxiety hence the peeing in her crate (webcam notion); 9:30 - 3:30 is not a long time to be crated if she's properly excercised in the am.

Also why not try out daycare 1-2days a week if there are good ones available (ie behaviorist/trainers on staff, dogs actually get supervised, interactive play) & cost is not an issue?

I assume they've had her checked for a UTI?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yes they had her checked for a UTI when this first started months and months ago...all was fine

I think a big part is that it has been going on so long they have just kind of accepted it as "normal" Gabby 

I was thinking possible seperation anxiety as well

I'm trying really hard to convince him that they need to get into an OB class or seek out 1 on 1 help.

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

What does she have in her crate? I have a mixed breed who will pee in the crate if I put a pad or any type of blankets in there. But if I leave her with nothing, she doesn't pee at all.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she has an old sheet...they are afraid to leave it bare since she rubs the hair off her belly...pretty much entire underside


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

How many days is she actually crated in a week? Mine is crated at most 2 and she has not rubbed off her fur.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

everyday...she sleeps in her crate at night


----------

